# Ticket collection



## amy_b (25 July 2012)

Hi All,
Can anybody find any info about ticket collection at Greenwich?
ie - times the ticket collection place is open & where it is.


----------



## tiggs (25 July 2012)

I think what you need is here.
http://www.tickets.london2012.com/boxofficelocation.html


----------



## amy_b (25 July 2012)

thanks


----------

